# Rupes LHR15E Bigfoot Kit - Pics inside!!



## MidlandsCarCare

I have received my LHR15E kit today from Matt at I4Detailing - thanks once again Matt for the great service!!

I thought some of you may like to see some pics of the machine and the contents of the kit:


DSC08095 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08096 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08097 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08099 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08098 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08100 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08101 by RussZS, on Flickr

I'll be using it extensively during this coming week, so will post up thoughts as and when I have them.

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## rs_si

Looks a good piece of kit


----------



## jlw41

:argie:


----------



## Adrian Convery

Looks great and look forward to reading more about it. 

I'm confused as to I thought this was a single stage correction machine yet there are two polishes and a couple of pads?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Adrian Convery said:


> Looks great and look forward to reading more about it.
> 
> I'm confused as to I thought this was a single stage correction machine yet there are two polishes and a couple of pads?


4 pads with the system. I guess it will depend on paint hardness to an extent or indeed how bad defects are - no point using an aggressive combination on the lightest of defects.

The Blue GTI Miracle detailed was pretty battered and the transformation was amazing from a single stage, however a proportionate amount of clearcoat would have been removed. On a car with light marring I would suspect the lighter combos would be used, but perhaps this is where you'd switch out to a rotary anyway - it's another tool in a detailers arsenal IMO, not a replacement for anything. I have 2 rotary's and 2 DA's still, all of which I'll retain.

I can't wait to give it a go!

Russ.


----------



## Trip tdi

Is this a rotary machine at all, it looks nice and stylish, nice pictures from you Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Trip tdi said:


> Is this a rotary machine at all, it looks nice and stylish, nice pictures from you Russ.


It's a DA machine buddy, few details here:

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Rupes_LHR15E_Bigfoot_Kit_1.html


----------



## Adrian Convery

Ahh actually thought that Russ as soon as I posted it, using the harshest combo on hard paint with heavy defects, one pad down with the coarse polish for hard paint with average defects then the softer pads and polish for soft paints and depending on defects. 

Thanks


----------



## Saab_viggen

Really nice looking machine {{{{{{{{{{{{ wavey wavey dream effect }}}}}}}}}}} hmmmm


----------



## b9rgo1234

Nice bit of kit Russ, look forward to the write ups to see how it performs. :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar

Damn you Russ.... another one on my list!


----------



## UCD

nice machine, can't wait for a review.


----------



## matt_r

Looks good, looking forward to your review..


----------



## Miglior

Looking good russ. I was going to go for one of these after i tried it the other week. Think I'm going to wait for the 21MM machine, see how that performs


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

A single stage system is only when you use one pad and one product , it cant be a single stage system when theres more than one , just depends how you write it and decipher it 

Nice bit of kit but id have liked to have seen a nice case like the Festool systainer or something for the price , it seems incredibly expensive when ony bundled with a couple of polishes and pads. Ive been told the approx rrp for just the machine and this is highly priced i think but dependant on whether you think your going to get your moneys worth from it. Im glad they have the 15mm throw now over the 21mm.

Looks nice though i have to say , you need both a rotary and DA these days.


----------



## Yellow Dave

please excuse my stupidity but what does this offer over a normal DA other than a nicer shape to use? a wider orbit? A quick search hasn't cleared it up


----------



## Ultra

Yellow Dave said:


> please excuse my stupidity but what does this offer over a normal DA other than a nicer shape to use? a wider orbit? A quick search hasn't cleared it up


If its anything like the flex da it will be a direct drive like the rotary is.
hth


----------



## RobDom

Fake carbon looks cheap and tacky, surprising for a machine that costs £443!


----------



## Alan W

Yellow Dave said:


> please excuse my stupidity but what does this offer over a normal DA other than a nicer shape to use? a wider orbit? A quick search hasn't cleared it up


A larger 15mm orbit rather than the more typical 6 or 7mm found on other DA's.



RobDon said:


> Fake carbon looks cheap and tacky, surprising for a machine that costs £443!


I totally agree Rob! :thumb:

The Festool Rotex 125 and 150 DA's are better value for money, in my opinion, come with a systainer and have a direct drive option like the Flex 3401 VRG DA for similar money.

Don't get me wrong as I have a Rupes LH18ENS rotary, but the Bigfoot DA kit just seems very expensive in comparison. It doesn't seem to offer a smaller backing plate option for spot pads either.

Alan W


----------



## stangalang

dennis said:


> If its anything like the flex da it will be a direct drive like the rotary is.
> hth


This is what thought till I got to play with them about 6 months back. That was when I found out they aren't. IMO it's an awfully big throw to not be forced rotation


----------



## Nally

not a cheap bit of kit. you find vibrates less than a standard DA?


----------



## DSW

Good buy Russ, I bet you'll like it...:thumb:



Nally said:


> not a cheap bit of kit. you find vibrates less than a standard DA?


Much less, it's a professional polisher, not a cheap tool...


----------



## Depaip

but the first that used in the video is me .............what beautiful memories that day


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Depaip said:


> but the first that used in the video is me .............what beautiful memories that day


Do you still use it now?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Depaip said:


> but the first that used in the video is me .............what beautiful memories that day


You da man! :thumb:
Received your email aswell  all cool bro.


----------



## Depaip

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Do you still use it now?


For one job ( test)



HeavenlyDetail said:


> You da man! :thumb:
> Received your email aswell  all cool bro.


Thank you Marc!


----------



## Alan W

Let us know how you get on with it Russ and how well it finishes down given the large orbit. :thumb:

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## cupitt

fantastic POLISHER mate!


----------



## WHIZZER

Its a quality bit of kit


----------



## GlynRS2

Mario (Eurogloss) did a good review of the Rupes LHR21E here if any one is interested. Please note that is the 21mm throw version and not the 15mm throw LHR15E :thumb:


----------



## Keir

best looking DA I've even seen!


----------



## RobDom

You mean 15mm? From that review it appears the Flex is the better machine and is £100 cheaper.


----------



## Grizzle

Wow £444!!!!!!


----------



## gally

I know. We bought one at work. Good at minimizing holograms i'll give it that.


----------



## ianFRST

Grizzle said:


> Wow £444!!!!!!


no doubt it will sell a fair few no matter what the price is.

aslong as its the new in thing :lol:

id certainly want it to be good for that money!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I personally think RUPES have shot themselves in the foot with this one only supplying as a kit , £444 is a massive amount of money considering for not alot more the Festool kit although rotary comes with a professional hard systainer case which is superb , set of polishes and cloths ad quick detailer and full set of sanding strips and block etc and just a great all round system , if RUPES had provided something more than just a machine couple of polishes and pads worth what £70? I think they would have sold 10x the amount , I want it protected in something not a cardboard box and people would be prepared to buy just the machine at a way lower price when they may not want to pay £150 more than it should be valued at for bits they don't need but have to have. What can this realistically sell at rrp on it's own , this pricing suggests it has to be over £350?


----------



## 7MAT

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I personally think RUPES have shot themselves in the foot with this one only supplying as a kit , £444 is a massive amount of money considering for not alot more the Festool kit although rotary comes with a professional hard systainer case which is superb , set of polishes and cloths ad quick detailer and full set of sanding strips and block etc and just a great all round system , if RUPES had provided something more than just a machine couple of polishes and pads worth what £70? I think they would have sold 10x the amount , I want it protected in something not a cardboard box and people would be prepared to buy just the machine at a way lower price when they may not want to pay £150 more than it should be valued at for bits they don't need but have to have. What can this realistically sell at rrp on it's own , this pricing suggests it has to be over £350?


I can see your point ...... but the reality is they are selling like crazy and I've now had to re-order them in 3 times.

The value of the polishes, pads and MF cloth in the kit is closer to £130.

When customers come in I show them the new polisher and how smooth it is and suddenly price is just not an issue. 

Great machine .... although due to them selling so fast I'm yet to take one home myself. :wall:

Matt


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

No that's a very fair point Matt and you can't put a price on quality if it is that good...
It's just a shame some people may be able to stretch to a machine but not the kit price..
Interested to use one shortly..


----------



## 7MAT

HeavenlyDetail said:


> No that's a very fair point Matt and you can't put a price on quality if it is that good...
> It's just a shame some people may be able to stretch to a machine but not the kit price..
> Interested to use one shortly..


Rupes tell me that it will be available as just the machine at a later date. For the time being just the kits as I believe Rupes are keen to push the system (i.e. polishes & pads).


----------



## Over The Rainbow

Any prices on the 21 guys?


----------



## 7MAT

Over The Rainbow said:


> Any prices on the 21 guys?


The new Bigfoot 21 is the same price as the 15. Both polishers now feature the new 500w motor with improved torque.

The Bigfoot 21 comes with a 150mm backing plates for use with larger pads - not a stock item but I can order one in for you no probs.

The Bigfoot 15 is better for control and has been designed with detailers in mind whereas the Bigfoot 21 with its larger foot print is better suited for bodyshops.


----------



## Jord

Too expensive for this weekend warrior  

Flex DA is tempting though


----------



## MK1Campaign

Whats the cost to replace the polish and pads?


----------



## 7MAT

MK1Campaign said:


> Whats the cost to replace the polish and pads?


Pads are £9.95 each and 1 Litre polish is from £29.95 each.

Both prices include VAT and are quoted without DWX discount.


----------



## craigblues

7MAT said:


> When customers come in I show them the new polisher and how smooth it is and suddenly price is just not an issue.


Matt why are you soooo far away to have a look and try a machine.


----------



## Derekh929

Looking forward to updates Russ looks great and compact and ergonomic and great design for hold machine is it very light?


----------



## Grande_GTi

Russ, looks like a great bit of kit there

Really looking forward to the review


----------



## craigblues

Any updates Russ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

New addition...


----------



## craigblues

Nice quick delivery from Elite. (I do love those guys) You going to try it on the next car in?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Yep should be using it tonight.


----------



## craigblues

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Yep should be using it tonight.


Let us know how you get on with it. :thumb:

BTW you get my PM?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I've got about 90 unread mate, I'm going to clear them tonight so will get back to you then


----------



## craigblues

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I've got about 90 unread mate, I'm going to clear them tonight so will get back to you then


Thought that was the case! :thumb:


----------



## RobDom

So just to clarify - the Rupes LHR15E is a great machine, smooth and vibration free, can cut as well as a rotary in the same amount of time without leaving any holograms or buffer trails, so saves having to use a finishing polish? Paul Dalton seems to suggest he can correct and finish cars in a single stage using the Rupes. Single stage - one pad and one polish?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I would always rotary the finish as my customers wouldn't accept a finish without that but for sure the correction stage would be by Bigfoot.
My preferred method now is microfibre not Rupes system because I've got totally used to it now levelling the peel a little without removing anymore depth I would with foam , the finish is way superior I think as clarified by some recent RS,s I've done lately and yesterday showing the difference. It's a great machine!


----------



## Bond

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I would always rotary the finish as my customers wouldn't accept a finish without that but for sure the correction stage would be by Bigfoot.
> My preferred method now is microfibre not Rupes system because I've got totally used to it now levelling the peel a little without removing anymore depth I would with foam , the finish is way superior I think as clarified by some recent RS,s I've done lately and yesterday showing the difference. It's a great machine!


Is that using Microfibre on the Rupes?


----------



## RobDom

Yeah a bit confused. MF pads via Rupes? Finish is way superior using the Rupes - but you say you always finish with a rotary?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

The Rupes rips MF pads apart pretty quickly though...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Yep correction with the Rupes and microfibre , no pressure and pads dont diminish at all? , if your pads are diminishing then its too much pressure , too much product or working too fast , everything slows down with the system and this is where people go wrong with the system.. The machine is weighted and balanced for optimal cut at the head with no pressure because its weighted then finish with rotary as per normal. Having done so many RS,s now i like to feel i know exactly how they look when finished and recently its taken it up a gear , others comments from viewing not my own. I suppose it would come down to how you use the machine and pads with it but after 9 cars a microfibre pad is fine although i rotate 2 per car , you can lift off and enliven the twill aswell without always having a totally flat pad like i see from time to time.
Finish isnt better with a Rupes , finish is better with a rotary but the Rupes stage leaves a way better panel ready for the finishing stage and if you were only doing a one stage correction the Rupes would give you an overall better finish but one stage cant match 2 stage and this is where the rotary finishes off better. There is no such thing as a perfect one stage because if it cuts it cant finish aswell and vice versa...if someone quotes there is then the finish is being shortchanged as far as im concerned.
Having discussed this at length with some guys in America who have adopted this system way back its also their prefered method and i wouldnt question their abilities as they do some cracking work and with Dinkys aswell


----------



## RobDom

Thanks for that.


----------



## JJ_

Do you use a foam pad to finish with the rotary or still MF ?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

No foam , you can't use microfibre with a rotary..


----------



## craigblues

What pad and polish do you usually use then to finish Marc?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Various dependant on the day and car..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

You can use Optimum MF pads on a rotary. Very impressive results too!


----------



## 3R PROJECT

HeavenlyDetail said:


> No foam , you can't use microfibre with a rotary..


ultrafiber lake country may change that . There are mf pads that do not fall apart by the way even with pressure ,mf by Flexipads . With Highest quality european foam .


----------



## craigblues

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Various dependant on the day and car..


Admittedly every car is different. First point of choice/preference? Lets say on an RS like you state above. :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

MidlandsCarCare said:


> You can use Optimum MF pads on a rotary. Very impressive results too!


May have to try these Russ , I'm unsure if id enjoy the concept but I didn't think I would microfibre so hey who knows


----------



## Bond

HeavenlyDetail said:


> May have to try these Russ , I'm unsure if id enjoy the concept but I didn't think I would microfibre so hey who knows


Mark, are you using the Meguiars MF with the Rupes, Chemical Guys Optical range or Optimum?

Tried the Chemical Guys version on the Flex so would be be interested


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Bond said:


> Mark, are you using the Meguiars MF with the Rupes, Chemical Guys Optical range or Optimum?
> 
> Tried the Chemical Guys version on the Flex so would be be interested


Im actually using both chemicalGuys and Megs.
It may just be me but im not really feeling the depths of foam backing making huge difference to the level of cut , in some respects im prefering a larger foam back because lifting off slightly produces a better finish compared to a hard foam back , its almost like you have the best of both worlds..


----------



## RobDom

So does the Rupes correct as well as a rotary using foam pads? £444 is still a huge amount of money, for £300 you could buy a Rupes rotary and a DAS6-Pro and save yourself £144.

My point is - does the Rupes LHR15ES really replace all machines? If you still need to refine the finish after correction then it doesn't do the job any quicker than a rotary and DA, so is it all hype?

If it was the end of all other machines and cut the machining time in half then I would seriously consider buying one - but I don't think it is.


----------



## rossdook

Was seriously considering one, but had a text from a detailer who had a 15 & 21 the other day - I won't quote him, but he was duly unimpressed...


----------



## paranoid73

RobDon said:


> So does the Rupes correct as well as a rotary using foam pads? £444 is still a huge amount of money, for £300 you could buy a Rupes rotary and a DAS6-Pro and save yourself £144.
> 
> My point is - does the Rupes LHR15ES really replace all machines? If you still need to refine the finish after correction then it doesn't do the job any quicker than a rotary and DA, so is it all hype?
> 
> If it was the end of all other machines and cut the machining time in half then I would seriously consider buying one - but I don't think it is.


Plus you will still need another machine for tighter areas as you canot fit a smaller backing plate & Pad


----------



## AaronGTi

rossdook said:


> Was seriously considering one, but had a text from a detailer who had a 15 & 21 the other day - I won't quote him, but he was duly unimpressed...


I've used both as well, they're OK but that's it.

Certainly not the game changer everyone makes it out to be.


----------



## RobDom

That's what I thought, I'll stick to rotary and DA machines.


----------



## GJM

AaronGTi said:


> I've used both as well, they're OK but that's it.
> 
> Certainly not the game changer everyone makes it out to be.


Any more feedback on this...seems to be game changing for some.


----------



## AllenF

Its down to the end user.
Some prefer the forced rotation of the flex others prefer the bigger throw of the bigfoot.
Its all down to the technique again as far as i can work out. I have held one and fired it up but never used one in anger .
I can see people trying to whack too much pressure into it though rather than letting the compounds work, this is for two reasons firstly the flex wont bog down being forced rotation secondly its like using a rotary for the first time something in brain says push hard.
The jury is still out on this one. Its horses for courses at the moment.


----------



## GJM

But are either of them notably better and time saving than running with your industry standard trusty Makita


----------



## AllenF

The bigfoot is meant to be something like 40% faster due to the lack of holograms, thus cutting the need for a full refining stage.
Take a look at the video on the website you will see the difference


----------



## GJM

Seen the videos and seems amazing, however some people seem to have bad words to say about it.

I seen videos of the megs microfibre and it looked good but I thought it was rubbish and slow


----------



## AllenF

Mmm coupled with the fact that although i like the general concept its the throw size 15mm is huge and wont allow small ares to be done. So you have to resort to another tool. So why not do the whole car with the other tool??
Its a lot of money to lay out for basicly what i can see is ONLY something to use on the larger panels. Whereas my rotary i can change the pads up or down to suit the area size.
Maybe if i had a play properly with one i would make a definate decision.


----------



## GJM

Wouldn't mind resorting to makita for tight spots and could do whole cars but if there is something out there that is going to allow the bulk to be done effectively in one step and reduce time then I'd gladly pay the price

Just looking for sine more opinions on the kit as mentioned before gave the Mf stuff when noises were being made but thought it was very limited and certainly didn't save time

Already had a DA anyway so wasn't big investment to buy couple pass etc but rupes big purchase to make if not going to see eye to eye with it


----------



## GJM

AllenF said:


> Mmm coupled with the fact that although i like the general concept its the throw size 15mm is huge and wont allow small ares to be done. So you have to resort to another tool. So why not do the whole car with the other tool??
> Its a lot of money to lay out for basicly what i can see is ONLY something to use on the larger panels. Whereas my rotary i can change the pads up or down to suit the area size.
> Maybe if i had a play properly with one i would make a definate decision.


Had a go with one today and used it on a swirly Black X3, results were quite impressive has to be said.

Yes can change pads on the rotary but hard to correct a hard paint without needing to do refining

Does the Bigfoot save you time on correction...hard to say and couldn't comment until used for longer periods but there is certainly time to be saved by not refining...or minimal refining if your fussy


----------

